# My Frist Electric Watch By Timex With Box Good Size Two



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi some photos for you to look at can you help me with the age and any info on this watch some times stops the seconds hand says still and when give it a tap off she gos new battery or a savice?.i like the size 40mm with crown lug to lug 43mm so is it 1970s? .all the best woody77


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi a few more photos for you i just love the old time box that came with the watch was told it has the right strap from the guy i got from but is a speidel pat 2.689.450 10 k.g.f.top caps .all the best woody77.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Good pics and well done for getting the box with it as well.

question for all though......especially with vintage watches its difficult to get the box-if you have the box for a particular watch are you allowed to display the box with rhe lid open somewhwere in the house ------ or is the box relegated to the drawer with the watch inside?.

I am allowed a six watch display box with a watch box open or closed either side!


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

bridgeman said:


> Good pics and well done for getting the box with it as well.
> 
> question for all though......especially with vintage watches its difficult to get the box-if you have the box for a particular watch are you allowed to display the box with rhe lid open somewhwere in the house ------ or is the box relegated to the drawer with the watch inside?.
> 
> I am allowed a six watch display box with a watch box open or closed either side!


hi thanks i keep some out in the games room as we have cats and dog thay do not go in that room as we have dart board in there as the cats have had a few on the deck in the past.all the best woody77.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

bridgeman said:


> Good pics and well done for getting the box with it as well.
> 
> question for all though......especially with vintage watches its difficult to get the box-if you have the box for a particular watch are you allowed to display the box with rhe lid open somewhwere in the house ------ or is the box relegated to the drawer with the watch inside?.
> 
> I am *allowed* a six watch display box with a watch box open or closed either side!


We can see who wears the pants in that house


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hello Woody!

The bracelet is certainly of the period and likely original - although it *may* be a replacement if it's a Speidel. :yes:

The normal year age number codes will be in the usual position on the dial of this watch - visit the Timex Watch Forum and follow the FAQ's link for details, but the number code is below the bezel next to the six o'clock marker. You'll need to either remove the movement from the case, or pull the crystal using a crystal lift to see the numbers, write them down and use the code lookup to find the year of manufacture, the model number and the movement # or calibre. 

Once you have the calibre number, you can download a Service Manual from our Manuals pages and decide if you want to tackle a service yourself, - as that's likely what it needs to cure the stop/start problems and slow running. Otherwise, Paul (Silverhawk) at the "Electric Watches" link above at the top of this page is your man, drop him an e-mail for more details, he will work on Electric Timex at reasonable rates and quick turnround.

HTH a bit - nice find BTW, these are nice pieces to find in good condition like that!









:weed: ldman:


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

mel said:


> Hello Woody!
> 
> The bracelet is certainly of the period and likely original - although it *may* be a replacement if it's a Speidel. :yes:
> 
> ...


hi thank you very much mell for all the info. i have seen one on ebay usa that has the same strap and the i email the guy i got the watch off and he it came with that strap from new he thinks he got in the late 60s .all the best woody77


----------



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

Great Watch Woody!! Love Timex Electrics, Electronics & Dynabeats....

Cheers Paul


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Paul H. said:


> Great Watch Woody!! Love Timex Electrics, Electronics & Dynabeats....
> 
> Cheers Paul


hi thank you very much woody77.


----------

